# Let's not forget to say Happy Birthday to our June babies!



## PamfromTx (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2022)

Happy Birthday month !


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2022)

Both my departed husbands were born in June, 12th and 30th.  Happy birthday  guys and RIP.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2022)

Happy Birthday, June Babies!


----------

